# Devils Lake Fishing 4/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The ice has cleared on Devils Lake and most all boat ramps are open. However, 
I wouldn't expect docks to be put in most of the public areas until next week. 
Fishing in the area has been spotty to excellent. This time of the year, the 
best bite is typically in the afternoon and evenings as the water warms up 
during the day. Most pike and walleye anglers are fishing from shore and are 
working the moving water areas around culverts, bridges, and along the coulees 
coming into Devils Lake. A bridge or culvert that's good one day, can be slow 
the next. Anglers reporting the best success are moving from area to area to 
find the best active bites. Some of the better areas have been Channel A at 
the railroad tracks, the bridge on Hwy 2, or the gates. Along the Mauvee, 
people are working the bridges from the north end of Pelican to Churches Ferry 
and the bridges north of Lake Alice. The culverts north and south of 
Minnewaukan are also producing fish. Jigs with minnows or just a plain twister 
tail have been working the best. White, black, pink, or chartruese have been 
the best colors. With the lake just opening there?s always a lot of debris 
floating. Boaters are reminded to drive with extreme caution. We're also in 
the midst of the annual spawn and we ask all anglers to help preserve the 
future of our lake and practice catch and release on the prime spawning 
walleyes. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

